# ~*~*~ some of my goodies~*~*~*~ pics



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

Here are some of my mac...soon im going to lay everything out and get pics....


----------



## deveraux (May 10, 2006)

I love the clear plastic container that you put your pot shadows in! I have a tupperware container for mine and the pots all flop around and turn over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where'd you get your containers?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deveraux* 
_I love the clear plastic container that you put your pot shadows in! I have a tupperware container for mine and the pots all flop around and turn over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where'd you get your containers?_

 

Same.. where did u get the plastic case for the E/S


----------



## allan_willb (May 10, 2006)

i want the plastic case NOW!


----------



## Luxurious (May 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

i KNO THOES CASES ARE SO FRIGGIN GOOD AND I BOUGHT EVERY ONE THE STORE HAD. IT WAS A CLOSE OUT STORE CALLED BIG LOTS..LOL MAYBE U SAW THE COMMERICAL. BUT THEY ONLY HAD 5 AND I GOT THEM FOR 50 CENTS EACH!!!!! THEY ARE SO GREAT CAUSE U CAN SEE THRU THEM AND THEY ARE SLIM SO THE SHADOWS FIT PUUURRRRFECT!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 10, 2006)

I love love ur collections ..Nice color choices


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Some very nice stuff you got there!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

i see ur a pallette person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love pallettes...lovely collection


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2007)

nice collection


----------

